# Photoshop - the missing FAQs



## lulu2608 (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm loving Victoria's 'Lightroom - the missing FAQs' book and could really do with the same thing for Photoshop.  Does anyone know of a similar book?
thanks


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 25, 2018)

Not sure if you might call it "similar", but I have been using and liking an older version as a reference:  _Photoshop CS5 On Demand- Steve Johnson _
Look at a sample for Photoshop-CC: 
http://ptgmedia.pearsoncmg.com/images/9780789751621/samplepages/9780789751621.pdf

Even the Photoshop-CC "Help" file can be useful:
https://helpx.adobe.com/pdf/photoshop_reference.pdf


----------



## JanM72 (Jun 2, 2018)

I-See-Light said:


> Not sure if you might call it "similar", but I have been using and liking an older version as a reference:  _Photoshop CS5 On Demand- Steve Johnson _
> Look at a sample for Photoshop-CC:
> http://ptgmedia.pearsoncmg.com/images/9780789751621/samplepages/9780789751621.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, I will check Mr. Johnson out.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 3, 2018)

Glad you're enjoying it guys! What sort of things are you looking to learn about Photoshop?


----------

